# Worktop Solution?!!!



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not asking for advice (for once)!!

You'll probably know from previous threads I have an issue with Romeo our new gorgeous 6 months (ish) kitty cat jumping up on the worktops , in the sink trying to find food!

So far... I've tried :


Picking him up and putting him back on the floor with a stern "No" so far no luck!
Squirting with water : Doesn't bother him in the slightest
Fresh orange or lemon smells on the worktop : Doesn't bother him
Baking paper on the sides (so he sort of slips off when he jumps: Again nothing!

He has stopped going on the worktops during the day (when I'm awake and I can catch him.. unless it's feeding time then he can't control himself!) He has however taken to jumping on them at night time - How do I know? He keeps bringing me the dishcloth / sponges and dropping them on my pillow while I'm sleeping.. Last night.. I ended up with plug next to my pillow!!!!

So... I was washing the dishes and reminiscing about being a kid (I find this makes it easier for me to do housework lol) and I remembered helping my grandad clean out his pigeon shed and feed them and I remember asking "Grandad why do you have lemonade bottles along the wall?  "
and he replied "It keeps the cats away".

My grandad used to keep pigeons - he used to race them - some of my fondest memories are of spending time with the birds, they sat on my shoulder while I was fetching my grandad his tools and having picnics in the garden 

So my new plan is to collect a lot of used lemonade/coke bottles take off the labels and fill them with varying levels of water and put them along the kitchen work tops (with the lids on!)

I think without asking my grandad that they can see the water and they don't realise that it's in a bottle? I'm really not sure but I know it worked because I can't remember ever seeing a cat in my grandads garden and we certainly never found dead birds in the garden!

I just thought I'd post this so if anybody else has tried everything and doesn't seem to be getting anywhere this could be another solution? A weird one.. and probably a bit of a pain in the bum.. but if like me you HATE the thought of them walking across the worktops I think it's worth the effort for a few days/weeks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I admire you tenacity and commitment AM! Would it not be much less hassle to just shut your cats out of the kitchen at night? This is what I do, as I know for certain mine would be jumping on and off worktops all night long otherwise. (They never do it when I am there though !) Their litter tray and water bowl get moved to the hall overnight. 

If you can't shut them out of the kitchen for some reason, might it not be quicker to whizz round with an antibac surface wipe every morning before using the worktops, rather than the bottles of water procedure? I would be worried that your climbing cat might knock down one of the bottles and it would smash, creating a hazard of broken glass for him to cut his paws on. 

When I was a kid, our neighbour used to keep racing pigeons, and he used to put glass milk bottles with the top part smashed off, all along his fence as a deterrent to cats. He filled the broken bottles with water to give them stability. Of course they were horribly dangerous as any cat on the fence was at risk of getting badly cut on the sharp glass. These days it is illegal to put sharp objects on top of a fence thank goodness. But in those days it was quite a common trick, to deter cats.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

It would be easier to just shut the door.. myself and the OH are kicking ourselves now.. we removed the door about a week before Romeo found us.. as were renovating the house. We used a huge sheet of wood to block the door off but he managed to scale the door and the Plasma tv nearly hit the deck!  .

I have been thinking about just giving up and going the anti bac route (DONT TELL ROMEO THAT THOUGH!!).



> When I was a kid, our neighbour used to keep racing pigeons, and he used to put glass milk bottles with the top part smashed off, all along his fence as a deterrent to cats. He filled the broken bottles with water to give them stability. Of course they were horribly dangerous as any cat on the fence was at risk of getting badly cut on the sharp glass. These days it is illegal to put sharp objects on top of a fence thank goodness. But in those days it was quite a common trick, to deter cats


Ohhh thats awful  My grandad used plastic lemonade and coke bottles. The same as I am in the kitchen.. I don't have enough just yet though!
I guess it's only getting to me because I'm scared he's going to jump up and hurt himself and because I've got to make absolutely sure anything to do with food is off the worktops :001_tongue: and Button never has jumped on the worktops!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

auspiciousmind said:


> > myself and the OH are kicking ourselves now.. we removed the door about a week before Romeo found us.. as were renovating the house. We used a huge sheet of wood to block the door off but he managed to scale the door and the Plasma tv nearly hit the deck!  .
> 
> 
> Yes, I find connecting doors are very useful when you have cats! Complete open-plan living does not work for me!
> ...


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

chillminx said:


> auspiciousmind said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I find connecting doors are very useful when you have cats! Complete open-plan living does not work for me!
> ...


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so lucky that wobsi is just far too lazy to climb on to anything higher than the setttee or bed lol, he's only been on the work tops once and that was because I had left a chair beside it


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

:hand: You are very lucky! Lol.
Button never gets on the worktop ever even if there's tuna / chicken etc.
Romeo on the other hand cannot stop himself... The other night I woke up to a washing up sponge next to my face... And the plug from the sink!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I love the image of him bringing you presents 

Cookie like to know what's going on and if that means she has to be st the same height as me, then that's where she will be. I have a paper shredder in the kitchen she will sit on there although once there was an almighty clatter when she upended it. She easily makes the worktops then end up on the microwave.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> I love the image of him bringing you presents
> 
> Cookie like to know what's going on and if that means she has to be st the same height as me, then that's where she will be. I have a paper shredder in the kitchen she will sit on there although once there was an almighty clatter when she upended it. She easily makes the worktops then end up on the microwave.


It's admittedly it's quite cute.. he carries things around like a dog :001_tongue:

I wouldn't mind so much if he just wanted to watch me but it isn't that.. he wants to eat EVERYTHING  I've caught him sticking his tongue down the plug hole to try and get trapped food!

He's been trying to steal Buttons food when she's eating so we've had to start feeding Button in the bathroom upstairs.. before hand I was picking the bowl up and putting it on top of the fridge... so he decided he was going to get on top of the fridge... I've never seen such a mess in my life.

I cannot wait to get a door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Just a thought AM -- I do find cats are definitely worse about climbing on worktops if they are hungry and looking for food. Also, bringing "gifts" to their humans is often about the cat being hungry. 

I don't know how often you are feeding Romeo, and of course I am not suggesting you are starving him , but he might be better if you divided his food up into more meals whilst he is still a growing boy e.g. maybe 5 meals a day. They do get so hungry whilst they are growing. 

My boys nearly ate me out of house and home each time they had a growing phase. Now they are nearly 3 they have finished growing and their appetites have calmed down considerably.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I don't know how often you are feeding Romeo, and of course I am not suggesting you are starving him , but he might be better if you divided his food up into more meals whilst he is still a growing boy e.g. maybe 5 meals a day. They do get so hungry whilst they are growing.
> 
> My boys nearly ate me out of house and home each time they had a growing phase. Now they are nearly 3 they have finished growing and their appetites have calmed down considerably.


I have been feeding him a little bit more than Button would get.. but now you've brought it up maybe he is a little bit hungry.. I'll try giving him extra meals and see how it goes  Thank you x


----------



## kryten22uk (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry for the thread ressurection but wasnt sure about posting politics. 

My kitten is now 11mths, and we've had issues with jumping onto kitchen counters ever since she could do it. We've never tolerated it and such actions always resulted in a response. We religiously used water sprays, and accompanying stern voices/hissing (never physical); but although she hates being sprayed and scarpers, it doesnt put her off when we're not there (or not looking). Orange/citrus also a nonstarter. 

More recently she has become a lot more brave about jumping up, and even does it when we're right there. She always scarpers when we make a move towards her. Its so frustrating, as we need to be militant about never leaving her in the kitchen unaccompanied. This is a nuisance as her "room" (where her bed/food/water) is requires you to go through the kitchen.

Any ideas? I think its just going to have to be one of those things. Any maybe she grows out of it when she's older. Hoping she becomes less hungry after kitten years.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Personally I think it's far less stressful for me not to worry about her jumping up


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Why do you worry about it.Life is way to short to let little furry paws on a work top stress you .I love having Meeko up watching what is going on and he loves to see what is going on.
A quick wipe down before preparing food is all it takes and then everyones happy .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

buffie said:


> <snip>
> A quick wipe down before preparing food is all it takes and then everyones happy .


That's my take on it as well.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I put up with my cats in all sorts of places that many people would draw the line at: table tops, in the bed, on the pillow....but food preparation surfaces? I'm just really uncomfortable about it. My advice is persevere with trying to train them to keep off it. 
This is what worked for me:
1. NEVER leave any food out so there is nothing of interest up there
2. A stern NO
3. Water spray
4. Small tin of coins to shake when caought in the act (they hate the noise)

Keep going even if you feel you are not getting anywhere, if there is never anything worth stealing up there and they get in trouble when caught red-handed, they will decide it's just not worth it. Eventually.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I've given up I just use a surface anti - bac before I prepare any food stuffs.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_ssssscat from zooplus, ,, its a can and sprays air at them when they get on the work top,mine never get on the work top when im here, and at night i put the spray on, the older cats know its there so NEVER jump up there, but Polar-Bear is still young so did get up afew times, now he knows the ssssh cat is there he doesnt get up !!!!_


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> I think without asking my grandad that they can see the water and they don't realise that it's in a bottle?


I've seen people putting plastic bottles out on their lawns, i was under the impression that the reflection of the cats own eyes is what scared them off but thats just an assumption if im honest, same as your idea


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am in the same situation, and mum cat has now taught daughter cat to jump up grrr. It's frustrating as my cats have been known to steal cake waffles, bread, left over food, one even had enchiladas 
I hate the thought of bums sitting there, and it's impossible to keep an eye on them all the time with kids in and out. The biggest problem is my cat has the opinion of "do what you want, I don't care, I will still sit here in defiance!" Water shifts her long enough to jump somewhere else.
I have ssscat and she just tries to scale the wall around it, like spidercat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am afraid you are asking for trouble if you leave any food at all out on the work top! Two of my cats would also jump up and steal bread, cakes, or cookies given a chance, if they were left out! As for meat, it would be gone in a trice!

So I am very disciplined and no food at all is *ever* left out on the counters. Cakes and cookies are stored in cat-proof containers, bread in a cat proof bread bin. It is not hard once you get into the habit.

When I take food out of the oven that needs to cool before being put away, I put it on the top of my very tall fridge freezer, out of the way of temptation to little noses. It's the only way


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

chillminx said:


> When I take food out of the oven that needs to cool before being put away, I put it on the top of my very tall fridge freezer, out of the way of temptation to little noses. It's the only way


I place tin foil over food taken out of the oven and put a little foil pyramid over the halogen hob until it cools down as Cookie hates foil


----------



## kryten22uk (Dec 9, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I am afraid you are asking for trouble if you leave any food at all out on the work top! Two of my cats would also jump up and steal bread, cakes, or cookies given a chance, if they were left out! As for meat, it would be gone in a trice!
> 
> So I am very disciplined and no food at all is *ever* left out on the counters. Cakes and cookies are stored in cat-proof containers, bread in a cat proof bread bin. It is not hard once you get into the habit.


We never have food out either. But thats not changing much, as she knows that food is prepared there, so she just keeps checking incase.

This afternoon she jumped on our kitchen table whilst we were eating and was promptly shooed of. But she did it again a couple of minutes later and resisted being pushed off, to the point that she gave my wife a very nasty claw-cut/scratch in defiance.

If she's not careful she'll end up being an outside only cat!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh no, before you even think of getting to that point there are other things you can try! (though hopefully you were only joking!)

I would buy a few water pistols (from ebay or amazon), keep them filled with water and be sure to have one right by you when you are at the table eating. If your cat jumps on the table, then one of you *immediately * squirts her with a little water. If you can do it so she doesn't see where the water is coming from, so much the better.

There are not many cats who will tolerate being sprayed with water (though a few seem not to care!) and so she is likely to jump down straight away. You many need to continue with this training for a week or two until she learns to associate the table with getting wet. But it is more effective method in my experience than any other.

Unless you are able to close the door of the kitchen or dining room whilst you are eating, leaving your cat in another part of the house.

Also, with regard to the table, you need to be consistent and ensure with the training the cat learns she is never allowed on the table whether you are eating there or not. Otherwise it is confusing for her if she is permitted to sit on the table sometimes but not others. And she *will* react stubbornly if she is pushed off somewhere she has been allowed to go previously.

The thing is cats like being off the ground and able to see what is going on. So in my kitchen I put up some shelves for my cats to sit on. This means they can be at the same level as the table or worktops, but without being on them. The cats have learnt the shelves are their territory but the table and worktop are not.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

kryten22uk said:


> This afternoon she jumped on our kitchen table whilst we were eating and was promptly shooed of.
> 
> If she's not careful she'll end up being an outside only cat!


You need to think about shutting her out of the room while you are eating and I don't mean shutting her outside.

I hope you aren't serious about the last paragraph


----------



## kryten22uk (Dec 9, 2012)

No I didnt really mean the outside thing. Its just a nuisance that's all. Weve used the squirt/spray technique since she was old enough to jump, so about 11months! It works in so far as she hates being squirted, but has absolutely zero deterrent capability (as if she has no memory). My wife has cleanliness OCD (well practically) so she has never tolerated the cat on tables, surfaces or sofas (the latter is a soft limit but Silky never really fancies the sofa anyway as she has a tall cat stand thats her favourite).


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kryten22uk said:


> No I didnt really mean the outside thing. Its just a nuisance that's all. Weve used the squirt/spray technique since she was old enough to jump, so about 11months! It works in so far as she hates being squirted, but has absolutely zero deterrent capability (as if she has no memory). My wife has cleanliness OCD (well practically) *so she has never tolerated the cat on tables, surfaces or sofas (the latter is a soft limit but Silky never really fancies the sofa anyway as she has a tall cat stand thats her favourite*).


I did reply with a light hearted answer before,but from what you have just said I do wonder if you and your wife should actually have a cat as a companion,they are,after all not "floor" animals.


----------



## kryten22uk (Dec 9, 2012)

buffie said:


> I did reply with a light hearted answer before,but from what you have just said I do wonder if you and your wife should actually have a cat as a companion,they are,after all not "floor" animals.


Bit harsh. We're not the only household that prefers to keep cats off the kitchen counters, as evident by all the posters in this thread! Cant see why that means we shouldnt have cats? :sosp:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kryten22uk said:


> Bit harsh. We're not the only household that prefers to keep cats off the kitchen counters, as evident by all the posters in this thread! Cant see why that means we shouldnt have cats? :sosp:


Sorry if you find it harsh,but squirting a cat with water and not being happy about it being on tables/surfaces/sofas's also seems harsh.
If it was just kitchen work surfaces then fair enough,but that is not the impression you have given.
If that is incorrect then I apologise.


----------



## kryten22uk (Dec 9, 2012)

buffie said:


> Sorry if you find it harsh,but squirting a cat with water and not being happy about it being on tables/surfaces/sofas's also seems harsh.
> If it was just kitchen work surfaces then fair enough,but that is not the impression you have given.
> If that is incorrect then I apologise.


It is the kitchen. She goes everywhere else like window sills, beds, side of the bath (she just loves kids bathtime!).

Cats need some form of bad behaviour recognition technique and water seems to be quite widely used/accepted. Its the first time ive seen someone suggest its cruel. (Especially for a BSH whos coat is too thick for it to ever wet the skin)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kryten22uk said:


> It is the kitchen. She goes everywhere else like window sills, beds, side of the bath (she just loves kids bathtime!).
> 
> *Cats need some form of bad behaviour recognition technique and water seems to be quite widely used/accepted*. Its the first time ive seen someone suggest its cruel. (Especially for a BSH whos coat is too thick for it to ever wet the skin)


That will depend greatly on who you speak to, and I disagree that it is "bad behaviour"
I personally would not use it,but we will go round in circles debating this,I dont have a problem with cats being "on surfaces".Its what I signed up for when I let cats into my life,I wouldnt expect them to be anything other than nosey


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

kryten22uk said:


> Bit harsh. We're not the only household that prefers to keep cats off the kitchen counters, as evident by all the posters in this thread! Cant see why that means we shouldnt have cats? :sosp:


Lots of us accept they go there and clean before use...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

buffie said:


> That will depend greatly on who you speak to, and I disagree that it is "bad behaviour"
> I personally would not use it,but we will go round in circles debating this,I dont have a problem with cats being "on surfaces".Its what I signed up for when I let cats into my life,I wouldnt expect them to be anything other than nosey


Buffie, I agree with you -- I do not regard cats jumping on work surfaces as "bad" behaviour, but "natural" behaviour, i.e. cats are natural climbers and jumpers, and are inherently curious.

On the odd occasions a cat of mine has jumped up on the work tops I either gently place the cat on the floor, or on a nearby cat tree or shelf. I have a cat tree and shelves in the kitchen specifically so the cats can be high up and watch what I am doing, if they want to, when I am preparing food.

I have never sprayed any of my cats with water for climbing on work tops. In fact the last time I sprayed a cat with water was last year when I was trying to deter a strange tom cat from visiting my garden and frightening/attacking my cats. I needed a humane, effective method of deterring the cat, and AFAIC, a squirt of water is far more effective than shouting "shoo, shoo" at the cat.

However, with regards to the OP's cat, personally I would rather he squirted his cat with a water pistol to keep her off the kitchen table, than start putting her outside in all weathers whilst the family is eating (which as he later explained, he was not really intending to do.)

I entirely agree with your final point -- i.e. that if one takes cats into one's life, one must expect to make certain reasonable allowances, adaptations, and even sacrifices, within one's home in order to accommodate them.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> :hand: You are very lucky! Lol.
> Button never gets on the worktop ever even if there's tuna / chicken etc.
> Romeo on the other hand cannot stop himself... The other night I woke up to a washing up sponge next to my face... And the plug from the sink!


That is so funny... he is either very generous, OR, a sarcastic little monster


----------



## Normuk (Sep 23, 2012)

I too am having trouble with 2 kittens on the work surfaces.
One is 5 1/2 months and one around 7 months.
I do use water, not that it's been very effective yet. I will maintain it, I am sure they will get the idea eventually.

Although I accepted cats into my home, and it's natrual curiousity when they do it, it's still something I won't accept and consider bad behaviour. At lease one of them KNOWS we don't like it, even gets down when they here me coming. 

We make lots of sacrifices for cats, but not much is worse then seeing cat hair on worktops. They used to try and sniff/eat from our dinner plates, but putting them down has done the trick. They rarely show an interest anymore. We never have given them food from our plates.

As a new cat owner, cats seem to associate your actions in certain situations. Be strong, and be consistent and I am sure we will get there.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would be very interested to know how many of these cats jump up when they know we are out! I bet loads do.


----------

